# Alternative Ideas for Cancer



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry, lymphoma is horrible. I tried a few alternative treatments to no avail in fact he reacted to some things rather badly so you do need to be very careful. 
Your boy is relatively young apparently dogs tolerate the chemo quite well. My feeling is that working with an oncology specialist would be your best bet.
I wish you all the very best of luck and many, many more happy years together.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, especially in the sad circumstances that bring you to us.

I am going to move your thread into the Cancer sub-forum, where it is more likely to attract the attention of people with experience in this area.

Best of luck to you and your boy.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of Gamsby's diagnosis. This is not a fun road to travel, yet so many of us have traveled it. 

When our Daphne had breast cancer, we did the following:

1. Surgery to remove the associated mammary glands and lymph nodes. Chemo was not recommended in our case...we were told it might give us an extra 6 months if that. 
2. Omega 3 supplements 1000 mg daily and Fresh Factors from Springtime, Inc. daily. This was recommended by some rescue friends who had recently helped their dog battle cancer
3. Acupuncture to boost her immune system. We went weekly for one month, then every other week for two months, then monthly after that. 
4. High protein, low carb diet. I fed Innova Evo. 
5. Lots of prayers and LOVE. Walks at her favorite places. Trips in the car. 

She went into remission and was with us for 4.5 more years. My miracle girl.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is a thread that is a must-read for anyone whose dog has lymphoma: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html. Andy and his human, Danny, _lived_ with lymphoma and I think Danny would say they beat it. Andy was not immortal, of course, but he had a good life.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

My boy was your boy's age when he was diagnosed.

We did chemo and I supplemented his treatment with some simple things like adding krill oil, giving him a multivitamin, Denamarin to help his liver deal with the toxicity from chemo, and cooked for him. Luckily, Andy was always a 'chow hound' who liked anything he could eat, so I'd add some foods with antioxidant properties like lightly steamed broccoli and cauliflower. 

I wouldn't go all natural in his treatment for lymphoma. Lymphoma is one of the easiest cancers to treat, but it _is_ cancer.

Andy tolerated the chemo well, but early on we discovered he had a reaction to a couple of the chemo drugs - Cytoxan(Cyclophosphamide) and Doxyrubicin, so after he had bouts of nausea following their administration we pretreated him with Cerenia, which is the 'gold standard' for treating nausea.

When he got diarrhea, people here suggested giving him canned pumpkin, and that also worked like a charm.

Above all, spoil him like crazy. He lives in the moment and never thinks about tomorrow. I learned more about life from Andy.

The chemo isn't cheap, but you don't have to pay all of it up front. Some weeks of the Wisconsin-Madison CHOP protocol were more expensive than others, but we got through it.

You can't reply to a Private Message until you have 15 posts, but I've sent you a Private Message with my email address and phone number if you want to chat. To check your "Private Messages", click the link below your name ("Your Notifications") on the top right of any page. In the pop down menu when you click, select "Unread Private Messages". Call anytime. 

I'll be following your thread. God bless. I know how you feel.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Andy was actually older, come to think of it, probably 10 when he was diagnosed. Bumps in the road during chemo aside, it never slowed him down a bit.


----------

